# Best MAC eyeshadow to use to fill in dark eyebrows?



## xcoco (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have jet black hair and my natural hair color is dark brown so my eyebrows are pretty dark. I am looking for a matte brown eye shadow to fill them in. I don't want my brows to look too harsh and want them to look a little lighter. 

What would you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

espresso or brun.


----------



## jjjenko (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah i'd say brun too


----------



## 2nigurl (Jun 6, 2010)

i uses expresso


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say Cork.


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2010)

i have dark brows and I use wedge from the tempting quad and its perfect because its not crazy dark. brun is a nice one too


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 6, 2010)

I have hair that is naturally almost black and I use wedge/ espresso. works fab for me!


----------



## nunu (Jun 6, 2010)

I have black hair and eyebrows, i use brun eyeshadow to fill them in.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 6, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

I use Espresso.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 6, 2010)

I have black hair & use espresso on a daily basis, but for something more dramatic I use Brun


----------



## anita22 (Jun 6, 2010)

Another vote for Brun...


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 6, 2010)

i also use brun.... i have black hair & brows i feel like its more natural lookingg


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 8, 2010)

charcoal brown, espresso, or brun


----------



## aradhana (Jun 8, 2010)

I have black hair and use embark sometimes.  

I don't have the shadows suggested in the previous comments, but they also sound like good options.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 18, 2010)

This is gonna sound weird, but I use Copperplate!  It's obviously not brown, but I have black hair and dark brown eyes, and I love using Copperplate because it's not harsh and it's not a warm colour (some warm browns look too reddish on my brows).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been using Dark Edge, but I think I'm going to switch to Espresso. I love Dark Edge, but it's getting a dip... and since it's LE, I think Espresso would work in it's stead (especially since it's just brows!). I have dark brown hair & and even darker brows, for reference.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 20, 2010)

I use Brun for my eyebrows.


----------



## aeroerin (Jun 20, 2010)

I love Coquette for brows.  It's not a warm brown by any means (which I think can looks really odd, really quickly), but it's not too cool-toned or too grey-toned, either.  I think it adds just enough definition without darkening my medium-to-dark brown brows.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't fill in my eyebrows personally, but I always hear of ladies using "Espresso".


----------



## kdolll (Jun 20, 2010)

Another vote for brun/espresso


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm nc40 with jet black hair A d I use brun
L
L


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you only like using eyeshadows? Cause I love the eyebrow pencil. The one that's not really a pencil though, but not the marker. It reminds me of a thin tipped crayon. When my hair is super dark I use stud, and when my hair is a tiny bit lighter (in the summer) I use lingering and I find them very easy to work with because of the fine tip.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_Do you only like using eyeshadows? Cause I love the eyebrow pencil. The one that's not really a pencil though, but not the marker. It reminds me of a thin tipped crayon. When my hair is super dark I use stud, and when my hair is a tiny bit lighter (in the summer) I use lingering and I find them very easy to work with because of the fine tip._

 
I like these MAC eyebrow pencils too. I have black hair/eyebrows and am NC43 Spiked is a great match. They are kind of waxy and don't deposit too much color at once.


----------

